#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Robots - Are they empowering us or enslaving us?

## Helena

People feel proud of themselves when they could make any one obey their orders and yes, the robots exactly does it.
Currently different types of robots are introduced into various fields and the digital platform would empower every single person to become their own boss in the nearest future.
*But are robots really needed to do everything?* 
In my point of view, after the introduction of robots as their personal assistance probably *the health of a person owning it would get worse!* Just think of yourself sitting in a place without moving an inch and getting everything done with the help of your personal robot assistant? 
Apart from this *the robots may also displace older job skills where the rate of unemployment would increase than of now.* Hence, it's clear that a future where work is replaced by leisure time will be widespread and the robots will start enslaving us than empowering us!


_What is your opinion about this? Am I right?_
_Share your views._

----------


## Adiza

> People feel proud of themselves when they could make any one obey their orders and yes, the robots exactly does it.
> Currently different types of robots are introduced into various fields and the digital platform would empower every single person to become their own boss in the nearest future.
> *But are robots really needed to do everything?* 
> In my point of view, after the introduction of robots as their personal assistance probably *the health of a person owning it would get worse!* Just think of yourself sitting in a place without moving an inch and getting everything done with the help of your personal robot assistant? 
> Apart from this *the robots may also displace older job skills where the rate of unemployment would increase than of now.* Hence, it's clear that a future where work is replaced by leisure time will be widespread and the robots will start enslaving us than empowering us!
> 
> 
> _What is your opinion about this? Am I right?_
> _Share your views._



Quiet agree with you. But in my point of view how far a robot perform to match or overtake the human, a machine can't deal like human being in several situation. There are things where robots are phenomenal than human. Anyhow they can't replace human. It is true that we will become lazy if we do everything with robots. Other than that a life full of machines can be lifeless. Robots can make path for new jobs in the field, but the rate is less compare to the unemployment cause by robot replacement.

----------


## Helena

> Other than that a life full of machines can be lifeless. Robots can make path for new jobs in the field, but the rate is less compare to the unemployment cause by robot replacement.


Yes,almost we have become partially lifeless through these social media and when the robots too join with us what would happen?? I just couldn't think about it!

----------

